# Help me with a first time setup



## Ctk (Apr 16, 2008)

I am a complete beginner when it comes to aquariums, but i really like the idea of the low-tech planted tank (walstad method). 

i recently received a veil tail betta as a gift, and would like to relocate Virgil to a nice planted 5 or 10 gallon. I was looking at tank kits at petco and saw an aqueon glass 10 gallon kit with light hood, heater, and whisper 10 filter for around $60. 

1. Does this sound like a good setup for a beginner? I don't have much space for more than a 10 gallon. 

2. is 10 gallons too much for one betta to sustain plant life? i would like to add in a couple ghost shrimp and a snail or two to keep things clean.

3. what plants do you recommend? this tank will have to rely mostly on artificial light, and inderect sunlight. also the water will be around 75-80f to keep virgil happy. also any recommended online sources for plants? petco doesn't have a great selection...

i greatly appreciate any advice you guys have, and will post pics when i get the tank all set up!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I have one of those kits set up for my shrimp tank. I think it's a fine size for your betta and a few other fish. I replaced the bulbs it came with and use the spiral 13 watt lights. They are great for the plant growth. I have mosses and smaller plants in it. You can see it by clicking on shrimp tank below my sig. line. 

The best place for you to buy plants is on this forum. They are cheaper and healthy and you get a nice quantity. Look for the people that have multiple plants listed to sell. Then just pay one shipping. It's definately the way to go.


----------



## Ctk (Apr 16, 2008)

Tex Gal said:


> I have one of those kits set up for my shrimp tank. I think it's a fine size for your betta and a few other fish. I replaced the bulbs it came with and use the spiral 13 watt lights. They are great for the plant growth. I have mosses and smaller plants in it. You can see it by clicking on shrimp tank below my sig. line.


I love the look of your shrimp tank! I hope to eventually achieve something like this. When looking at the kits i noticed the one that came with the heater used a long fluorescent tube, 10w I think. The kit without the heater had the two incandescent bulbs... which would be better? A heater for a 10 gal is only around 15$


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

I don't use a filter on any of the tanks (see links in signature). The Betta loves not having a filter.
Both 2gallon tanks use the marineland 10W bulb (I buy mine from PetSmart, not Petco they don't have that bulb). The bulb is 5500 and excellent plant growth.

You could do the setup I just did for my daughter (2gallon #3 - below) and buy the aquarium tote. They come in a 5 gallon size about $10, buy the perfect 2.5g hood $10, bulb $14 and plexiglass/nylon screws (??$10?? - extra plexiglass comes in handy).
Of course you need soil and gravel.
What I don't like about some of the kits is they come with a filter (don't need in my case) and I noticed the light hoods would make it real difficult to replace the incadescent with CFL (too tight).

I've got the basic plants (and a few extras) and have been prunning every 2-3 weeks on the big tank. Just have to get somebody that's just pruned.
Next time I may do that and sell a starter kit.


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

Ctk said:


> I am a complete beginner when it comes to aquariums, but i really like the idea of the low-tech planted tank (walstad method).
> 
> i recently received a veil tail betta as a gift, and would like to relocate Virgil to a nice planted 5 or 10 gallon. I was looking at tank kits at petco and saw an aqueon glass 10 gallon kit with light hood, heater, and whisper 10 filter for around $60.
> 
> ...


A 10g is a good size to work with for a first timer. That is the size of my first tank and I have four snails(not counting the hoard of pond snails) and I have one male Betta in there as well and everything is doing very well. You might want to add the snails and/or shrimp in the tank first before putting Virgil in there. Sometimes if you add new animals to a betta's home, they can become rather territorial and attack the new inhabitants.

You can check out sites like Tropica and PlantGeek or you can even look through the PlantFinder on this site for information on various types of aquatic plants. I personally recommend Hornwort, Water Lettuce, Wisteria, H. polysperma and Crypts.

I just want to say that if you've never used a filter in the tank your betta is currently in then you might want to make some alterations to the Whisper one before putting your betta in there. First you'll want to put a piece of aquarium sponge on the end of the intake tube so your betta won't shred his fins on it and you may also want to put a plastic bottle baffle on the outflow so it kills the current. It's also good to know that there are many bettas that just do not like any type of current so if Virgil is one of them, it would be best to remove the filter completely. 

I can't wait to see pictures of your new tank when it's all done!


----------



## Ctk (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice guys! I am going to go with the 10 gal as there will be more room for error. I like the idea of adding the other animals first to keep the agression down. 

the only concern i have now is substrate.. at home depot i found some organic potting soil, the bag said it had 97% non-water soluble ammonia, which sounds good, but I'm not really sure.

they also had some aquatic potting soil-"safe for all fish" but it said something about being fired in a kiln or something to that extent, which makes me think its sterile. I've also read about aquatic soils breaking down or causing ammonia spikes.


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

I think Home Depot sells a brand called Earth Gro. Many seem to like this topsoil. Just air it out for a couple of days first before you go to set up your tank and don't forget to remove any little bits of wood too. Airing out soil helps to remove ammonia that is in it.


----------



## mommyeireanne (Oct 24, 2007)

Cheap NPT 10 gallon:

$10 All-Glass tank (only) at WalMart
$10 heater WalMart
$5 clip-on light Home Depot
$1-2 20 watt white light bulb Home Depot
$1.50 plain soil Home Depot or free soil from the garden, if no chemicals used 
$2.00 gravel/sand topper Walmart or a swim. pool supply store

Plants are the big expense if you order online. Better to search for a Aquatic Plant Club in the area and see about buying from them: healthy plants and an excellent resource to learn more in the hobby. I was able to get Malaysian Trumpet Snails from my plant club.


----------



## Ctk (Apr 16, 2008)

mommyeireanne said:


> Cheap NPT 10 gallon:
> 
> $10 All-Glass tank (only) at WalMart
> $10 heater WalMart
> ...


this sounds like a great idea. my only worry about this setup would be my beta jumping out since there is no hood.


----------



## mommyeireanne (Oct 24, 2007)

I know people find this less esthetically pleasing, but I drop the water level a few inches. I have always kept my Bettas open this way. I've read that some fish are more prone to jumping. But I now have Rainbows, Dw Gouramis, (an Oto) and Betta with open tops. I am going back to totally open tops to get more emergent plant growth, now. Dropping the water level is good for Apple snails, too if you plan to have them.

If you have a small lamp around, you could use that. Some great Nanos here, if you check out the threads. Some open topped, and some lit with lamps.


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

This will cost a bit more but if you check out Big Al's, they tend to sell the All-Glass aquariums that contain just the tank and hood. I'm not sure how much it would be in the U.S.(I'm assuming that's where you're from) but here in Canada, I paid $35 for one of those tanks.

You can also get good name brand heaters there for good prices too. At LFS' in my city, the Hagen Mini Submersible 50watt heater would cost $24.95 yet at Big Al's, it costs $18.99. I've always been told that when it comes to aquarium equipment, you get what you pay for so it's best to buy things that are from well known companies like Tetra and Hagen, for example.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Ctk, thanks for the compliment. I got the kit with the 2 bulbs and switched them out to the fluorescent spiral bulbs. They are better than the 1 long fluorescent tube. This kit comes with a filter and everything. I think it's a good deal. I wanted the hood because you never know when you might want fish like hatches (they jump). Even swordtails and such jump. I have options. I have used this tank for breeding danios, gupies, and now my shrimp. I wanted it to look like it all matched as I have it in my great room for all to see. When I bred the danios I just didn't use the filter. It is so much cheaper to buy a kit than buy piecemeal, unless you can get things used. You know it all works, it's all gonna fit together well, you will have everything you need to use in many different circumstances, etc.

I have to tell you, I have had so much plant growth in there I have had to thin out the xmas moss 2 times. I have removed some of the bigger plants and even some rocks to make more room. I am putting miniature plants in there as I get them. My flame moss is out of control but haven't trimmed it because I'm afraid I'll trap or injure a shrimp. I'm gonna have to do something because it's taking over!

As for substrate there are lots of choices. I really like the black flourite that is out now. I have ADA aquasoil in my tanks, in one mixed with black flourite. There are so many choices and all will work, either alone or with root tabs, depending on what choice you make.


----------



## Ctk (Apr 16, 2008)

Well guys just went out and got my hardware. I couldn't find any 10w cf lights, so I'll have to stick with the two 15w the tank came with. is 3w per gallon too much?

Top soil and black gravel. I really like tanks that have dark backgrounds, where the plants and fish stand out more than anything.









Texas friendly topsoil, $1.09 at the Depot, its very clean, just plain dirt, no ferts or sticks or peat moss.
kind of a sandy texture, a little moist, not too earthy smelling.. I can't find any crushed shell, what do you guys think about egg shell? i just worry about the membrane decaying...









Tank kit, water testing kit, heater and thermometer...









and lastly Virgil, blue and red veiltail betta. He can't wait to get out of his little bowl, but is happy and healthy nonetheless, check that bubble nest!









Tell me what you guys think, I could use some criticism, and it may be a while before i get some plants in here, looking at aquabotanicstore.com unless I can find some around san antonio...

*edit- san antonio has fairly hard water, so I don't think egg shells would be necessary


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

It looks like you've got everything that you need. I can't wait to see pictures of the tank once it's set up! Virgil looks like he has some of the same colors as my Jake!

As for your water's hardness, if it's at 8dGH or higher, you won't have to worry about adding eggshells.


----------



## Ctk (Apr 16, 2008)

thought I should update... ended up going with eco-complete, more of a tom barr method. got some plants at my lfs, not too much of a selection, and I'm no aquascaper, lol. going to let things grow out a bit, develop good roots before i do a re-scape. also need some sort of hardscape...

the day I set it up...


















now...









everything is growing nicely... too many tall stem plants though, i really need some more foreground/midground plants. luckily i found one "broadleaf anubias" at petco...

had to trim the wisteria, this stuff grows fast!!

let me know what you guys think?


----------

